# Simple angle setting tool for threading



## homebrewed (Jan 22, 2021)

I finished making this today:





The first photo shows the bottom of the tool, with two 3/16" dowel pins that are used to align the tool properly.  The third hole was used to machine the angle -- the dowel on the right was first inserted into it and the plate was installed in my mill vise with the two pins resting on top of the fixed jaw.  I reamed the third hole for a close (but not interference) fit so it would be easy to remove.  After cutting the angle with my slitting saw, I installed the pin in its current hole.

The second shows the tool being used to properly align the compound at 29.5 degrees for single-point threading.  The two dowel pins are pressed against the side of the cross slide and the compound is rotated to mate with the angled side of my tool.  Just to make sure I'd done it right, I double-checked the angle with my fishtail threading gage.


----------



## aliva (Jan 24, 2021)

I set my compound to 29 or so and leave it there. Rarely to i move it. 
good Idea


----------



## Chip Hacket (Jan 24, 2021)

That is a good idea.  I've considered removing mine for increased rigidity.  My little Taig doesn't have one and rarely move the one on my 8x12.


----------



## barnett (Jan 30, 2021)

Very nice, I'm gonna have to build one. The graduations on my lathe are not marked, this would make it very easy to set. 
Thanks for the idea.


----------

